# ovarian cancer fear



## hasenfuss

I worry a lot about ovarian cancer at the moment because I suffer under a lot of bloating. The bloating goes down in the morning but the pants around my waist still feels tight. I read under the Mayo clinic, that a tight fit with your clothe is a sign of ovarian cancer. I don't really eat much (about 1200 kcal)., because I try to loose weight but nothing happens. I am so worried about the tight fit with my clothe. Is it part of aging ( I am 40 )., that the middle just spreads. I always used to have a waist. I am so scared !!


----------



## BQ

Go see your GYN if you are that frightened. But I don't think Ovarian cancer bloating comes and goes. But did you read this?http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/91356-ibs-vs-ovarian-cancer/ANd at forty you could expect some body changes yes.But like I said if you are THAT worried.. go see you GYN.


----------



## hasenfuss

Thanks for you responds. Yes, bloating, does go down in the morning but my pants always feel tight on the lower part of my waist. This is what worries me. The style of pants are more low rise now but exactly there it feels kind of tight. It didn't use to be that way.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Can be just how the pants are cut, and what your body shape is at this point in your life. I find some clothes just don't fit quite right as they were made for someone with a different body shape than I have. If I find the right cut, and the right rise, then everything fits well.Ovarian cancer bloating usually gets bad, stays bad and tends to get worse over time. It isn't just a "some clothes fit kinda tight" kind of bloating, it is more I now have to buy maternity pants type of bloating.


----------



## hasenfuss

So the bloating with ovarian cancer doesn't go down in the morning ? My waist over my navel is 27 inches (in the morning) it's the lower part of the waist which I am worried about. On bad days I do get bloated everywhere and am probably 4 inches more.Just had my yearly CBC (complete blood count) done. Everything is normal. My pelvic exam I had done in December. Everything was normal than too. Are these pretty good signs do rule this out ? Should I have an ultrasound done to make sure there is nothing wrong with my ovaries. What would you do ?


----------



## BayRat

If you wish to proceed with investigating any potential issues, this is a fairly good information website that outlines some methods of diagnosis.Ovarian Cancer National Alliance - Detection


----------



## Kathleen M.

When they did a study that compared IBSers with Ovarian Cancer patients the main difference in the bloating is IBS bloating tends to come and go while Ovarian Cancer tends to start suddenly, is more severe, and once it starts it is constant and tends to get consistently worse.You could call the Gynecologist office to see if you need anything more than your last tests, but if you've had this as an ongoing problem since the IBS started it may not be worth putting yourself through the stress of more testing, and I think during a pelvic they usually give the ovaries a quick feel.The other thing is will the ultrasound really allow you to let go of the anxiety or not, or will the test and the waiting for results make you even more anxious. Some people will get peace of mind from testing, but other people just find that makes them more worried that something got missed. I don't know which way your anxiety runs but how you have reacted to medical tests in the past will probably let you know if you'll be able to let go of the "I must really be dying of something if I have symptoms" thoughts or if you'll be just as anxious (or even more anxious) afterward.


----------



## hasenfuss

My bloating is more like come and go but on some days it sticks around and doesn't go away totally. At the moment my tummy is flat. I e-mailed my Nurse practitioner. She said everything felt fine when she did my pelvic exam 4 months ago. She is not willing to order an ultrasound for no significant reason ( that's how she put it). She said I could pay for the Ultrasound but she thinks it's not needed. She also said, that there is no specific test for Ovarian cancer. Is this all true ? If you were me, would you be not concerned anymore ?


----------



## Kathleen M.

I'd tend to go with trust your medical professionals.There are some tests for ovarian cancer, but I believe there are issues with all of them, so that is why none of them are used for routine screening. Some tests are too likely to pick up normal things as potentially bad and all that does is mean a lot of extra anxiety and pain for biopsies just to find out you are just fine.


----------



## dolly12

many People are aware of Ovarian cancer. Ovarian cancer isn't very common, I know that probably won't allay your fear. Ovarian cancer risk from endometriosis. Women who have a history of endometriosis may be at risk of certain types of ovarian cancer. Fear of recurrence can be a big source of anxiety for ovarian cancer survivors.


----------



## ocgal

Original poster did you ever get your ultrasound? You sound just like me!


----------

